# free tivo to a good home



## purplesocrates (Jan 7, 2005)

Anyone want my old tivo, series 1, turbocard, upgraded disc, tivoweb, 2 remotes. All working fine. 

Collect from Newbury during work hours or Abingdon in evenings/weekend.

Stu


----------



## purplesocrates (Jan 7, 2005)

Blimey, you can't even give them away these days...


----------



## kandinsky (Jan 16, 2005)

I could do with the tivocard from it if thats an option?

or pay you for a courier...


----------



## Nimbus (May 29, 2004)

Is this still going or am I to late ?

Bizzarely, I also live in Abingdon, and work in Newbury !


----------



## purplesocrates (Jan 7, 2005)

nimbus, newbury would be easy for me, will pm


----------



## purplesocrates (Jan 7, 2005)

still going, collection only.


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Yes please 

I'll PM you :up:

Furball


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Have PM'd and heard nothing yet 

Next weekend will be in the Abingdon area so would be ideal to pick up :up:

Furball


----------



## purplesocrates (Jan 7, 2005)

PMd you back ;-)


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Replied and hopefully sorting out TiVo with its new happy home


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

TiVo now happy at its new home


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Basic S1 box; no network but does have larger (200GB I think) hard drive in it.

Pick-up anytime by pre-arrangement.


----------



## stixe (Nov 13, 2002)

As title will reluctantly take to local dump if no one wants live in Buckinghamshire has remote control but has never been modified.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

stixe said:


> As title will reluctantly take to local dump if no one wants live in Buckinghamshire has remote control but has never been modified.


Where in Bucks, Aylesbury? I would certainly take if of your hands, please. I've PM'ed you.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Just PM'ed you again. For some reason I did not get a received PM notification.


----------



## bob808 (Jan 7, 2005)

Are any still available?

I am looking for a TiVo for my father in law as it would suit him perfectly. I miss my old TiVo greatly and still live it as a pvr and would love to have a play with one again and see if altepg can keep it going as it was before.

I live in Basingstoke but am willing to pay postage or travel reasonable to collect. 

Thanks

Bob


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

stixe said:


> As title will reluctantly take to local dump if no one wants live in Buckinghamshire has remote control but has never been modified.


TiVo now has a new home. Thanks stixe.


----------



## George (Nov 14, 2001)

Well, this seems to be the place to go. I have three to dispose of.... None have been AltEPG'd. All available from Newbury from next week (two are at my parents and I have to go and get them first). All have/had lifetime (much good that is now).

1. My main machine, disk upgrade (pretty certain it was a Samsung HA250JC from Tivo Heaven). Turbonet. Soft padding and "that which we may not discuss but I can watch stuff from Tivo on my PC" installed. Was running up to the point the service ended then once I had watched everything I turned it off.

2. My back up machine. Completely unmodified. Not been run up for a couple of years.

3. My parents machine, disk upgrade (again pretty certain it was a Samsung HA250JC from Tivo Heaven).

May also take a while to find remotes, I know I have more remotes than machines (including a glo remote that I never got around to using, a two machine remote in Blue and a few standard ones). I also have somewhere a spare turbonet card but that would take some digging out!

I don't want any money but would appreciate a donation of a tenner to the Wilts and Berks Canal Trust (yes, its a charity) per machine, in return for which as well as a Tivo you can be a member for a year if you like  (can you tell I live with the membership director?)


----------



## bob808 (Jan 7, 2005)

George, I would love to take your 'main machine' if possible as having the rurbonet installed and a hard drive upgrade gives the box everything I am looking for! I could collect any evening or over the weekend as Newbury is just a short drive for me. I am more than happy to donate to the canal trust.

Please PM me and let me know when would be suitable to collect and your details, and let me know if you need any information from me.

Thanks!


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

George,

Would be interested in your spare Turbonet card. Have PM'ed you.


----------



## stixe (Nov 13, 2002)

Fred Smith said:


> TiVo now has a new home. Thanks stixe.


Good to hear you strangely get attached to them


----------



## bob808 (Jan 7, 2005)

Have collected a TiVo from George - many thanks!


----------



## George (Nov 14, 2001)

Main machine now gone and someone has got first refusal on the Turbonet card when I find it....

So, having had a sort out I can confirm I have left:

1. My back up machine. Completely unmodified. Not been run up for a couple of years. Remote keys are a bit unrelaible, you have to press quite hard. I think it just needs taking apart and cleaning.

2. My parents machine, disk upgrade (again pretty certain it was a Samsung HA250JC from Tivo Heaven).

3. A blue two machine remote (allows you to control two Tivos from one remote via a small switch in the middle of it).

4. Still to find: An unused glow in the dark remote. Like the Turbonet card it is in one of about 20 packed crates....

As before, same terms. I don't want any money but would appreciate a donation of a tenner to the Wilts and Berks Canal Trust (yes, its a charity) per machine.


----------



## bob808 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi George... If at all possible I would happily take the glo remote from you (when you find it), but as I have already had a TiVo from you I appreciate it if you want to offer to someone else. Let me know what you think.

Thanks


----------



## SpicyHedgehog (Feb 20, 2003)

Hi George

I'd appreciate the blue two remote if possible...... planning on putting my two tivos into the same room.....

And I'm planning on introducing my neighbour to tivo as her old Xp media centre PC that I built for her is dying so need a tivo if possible, I'd appreciate it.

Can you post? I'm happy to pay the courier costs.

Regards

Glen


----------

